# Quick Quail Hunt



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

After my last final exam I decided I needed some "outdoor time". 
I went out to sight in my .223 and decided to try for some quail while I was out and about. Glad I did...I just wish I had more time to chase them down.









Here's a close up of the quail.









I even downed a BONUS bird.









In all it was a fun afternoon.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Maybe I am looking at that wrong, but isn't dove season closed? :? 

I wish I knew somewhere that Quail could be found, my GSP had 3.5 years of professional training. ALL ON QUAIL! :roll: 
Took her two years to figure out that a pheasant was ALSO good, still hasn't figured out grouse. :roll: 

Only place I ever see quail is in the city running down the street.  

That being said, Want to take my dog hunting?


Of course I never let her go without ME but... :wink:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

A person killing wildlife out of season and his hunting license/integrity are soon parted...

oh did I say that out loud???


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

yep,,I wouldn't be posing with a mourning dove in my hand around this time of year if I was in utah...you'd be about 2 and a half months late to be doing that...awesome job on the quail,, wish we had a huntable population here,, there are thousands, just all in the city....


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

maybe he is hunting in Arizona...Just a thought.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

that's preposterous!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

That looks like an pretty big dove maybe it is a EC. Just a thought. I don't think anybody would intentionally violate the law and then post pictures on this forum knowing that the members here would relieve him of manhood in short order. Congrats on the birds. I love quail hunting but like Artoxx said everywhere I used to hunt them is now residential neighborhoods.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Well I wouldn't think that somebody would try and stab someone in the face with a sword, but somehow that came to fruition!
You can't be serious?!?! Haven't you ever gone hunting on public land and had to bring back like a whole bag of garbage??? Probably really smart/classy people that left it out there...right... :roll: 
Half the people that purchase a hunting license can't tell the difference between a dove and a quail on the wing.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

For all the online UWN co's make sure you get afterhours too for the dove i'm sure that is past shooting light in the picture.  :twisted:


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> That looks like an pretty big dove maybe it is a EC. Just a thought. I don't think anybody would intentionally violate the law and then post pictures on this forum knowing that the members here would relieve him of manhood in short order. Congrats on the birds. I love quail hunting but like Artoxx said everywhere I used to hunt them is now residential neighborhoods.


ECD's have a square tail. 

_*I KNOW*_, HE WAS JUST TRYING TO MAKE US ALL JEALOUS AND POSTED A PIC FROM SEPT.!!

Naughty boy! :wink: :wink: :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Artoxx said:


> luv2fsh&hnt said:
> 
> 
> > That looks like an pretty big dove maybe it is a EC. Just a thought. I don't think anybody would intentionally violate the law and then post pictures on this forum knowing that the members here would relieve him of manhood in short order. Congrats on the birds. I love quail hunting but like Artoxx said everywhere I used to hunt them is now residential neighborhoods.
> ...


I was just speculating from the looks of the picture he could have been in the Arizona Strip. :?


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

I thought that last pic would get a reaction! :twisted: (and the pic was taken Dec 11)
I'm going to school in New Mexico and we have two dove seasons down here. One in September and another throughout the month of December!!!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey I was giving you the benefit of the doubt. Everybody should remember what happens when we assofU&me things. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Shoot I was too slow! I remebered he lived out that way. I tease him about being in las cruces before.... good work on the upland!!


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Cool, keep pulling them chains, it keeps the rest of us on our toes.
:rotfl:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

You should start a "New Mexico Wildlife Network" forum! Stop confusing the Utahns...on the Utah Wildlife Network...weird...


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> You should start a "New Mexico Wildlife Network" forum! Stop confusing the Utahns...on the Utah Wildlife Network...weird...


I'm a Utahn, but had to go out of state for school. I'm back for some ice fishing, waterfowling, and rabbit hunting over the Christmas break!!!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

don't count on that waterfowling...just trade in your #2 steel for #7.5 lead and go to the trap/skeet range...you'll get 100% more shooting in!


----------

